# Who is the oldest celebrity you would sleep with?



## Kuya (Feb 26, 2011)

Huh huh??? :sanji


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2011)

How old is Emma Watson?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 26, 2011)

Patricia Heaton shes 52, but I'm sure I can find someone older


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 26, 2011)

The director of the Hurt Locker.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2011)

44 Halle Berry.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

Still in the lead at 64


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 26, 2011)

Diane Keaton


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 27, 2011)

Hellen Mirren.

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 27, 2011)

Jayne Seymore.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 27, 2011)

Helen Mirren.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 27, 2011)

Monica Belluci (46)
Helena Bonham Carter (44)


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2011)

Halle Berry or Tyra Banks


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 28, 2011)

Hellen Mirren (64)
Susan Sarandon (64)
Morgan Fairchild (61)
Jane Seymour (60)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2011)

vanessa williams (47)

i'm sure theirs some 60 year olds i've said i'd fuck at one point but i can't remember any.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess i'll be the one that throws in the Betty White joke vote .


----------



## Judecious (Feb 28, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> *vanessa williams (47)*
> 
> i'm sure theirs some 60 year olds i've said i'd fuck at one point but i can't remember any.



I agree with you


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

joan rivers


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I guess i'll be the one that throws in the Betty White joke vote .



I guess I'll be the one that throws in the Betty White serious vote


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 28, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Hellen Mirren (64)
> Susan Sarandon (64)
> Morgan Fairchild (61)
> Jane Seymour (60)



This list is the perfect list.


----------



## plox (Feb 28, 2011)

off the top of my head that lady from iron man, Gwyneth Paltrow
but im sure i can go older


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jane Seymour (60) would be pushing it for me. The next ones on the list fall into the fourties I think.


----------



## Trick2 (Mar 1, 2011)

Christie Brinkley...


----------



## zuul (Mar 1, 2011)

Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Dim Mak (Mar 1, 2011)

Meryl Streep (61).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

plox said:


> off the top of my head that lady from iron man, Gwyneth Paltrow
> but im sure i can go older





Paltrow is 38, surely you can.


----------



## eHav (Mar 1, 2011)

what, no tina turner? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYSwQFybFnQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## supersubway (Mar 1, 2011)

jennifer aniston,,,, shes forty something


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2011)

First three that pop to mind.

Helen Mirren (65)
Susan Sarandon (64)
Julianne Moore (50)


----------



## dilbot (Mar 1, 2011)

Dakota Fanning


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 1, 2011)

Stacy    Dash.


----------



## EJ (Mar 1, 2011)

Halle Berry I guess


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 1, 2011)

Sean Connery minus 10 years (so I think that's around 70? - But helloooo there Mr. Jones, Sr.!). Someone current, John Glover all the way, creeping up on 70 as well.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2011)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen Mirren and Judy Dench will both get it


----------



## Kuya (Mar 2, 2011)

the mom from step brothers


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen Mirren


----------



## Achilles (Mar 2, 2011)

Most of the good ones like Julianne Moore, Monica Bellucci, Vanessa Williams, and Jane Seymour are mentioned. 

*Michelle Yeoh*
*Diane Lane*
*Lisa "Dr Cuddy" Edelstein* :ho
Bo Derek, if she's still hot. 
Maybe the actress from Sex in the city (not the main character).


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

How could i forget Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Achilles (Mar 2, 2011)

Googled Michelle Pfeiffer. Still hot at 52.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2011)

Jenifer Aniston


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> How could i forget Michelle Yeoh





Achilles said:


> Googled Michelle Pfeiffer. Still hot at 52.



omg yes


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 9, 2011)

Surprised nobody mentionned 

*Madonna* (52) 

or 
*Cher* (64) 


that would be my pick with Cher being the exception since she's pretty much the only bangable woman past 54.

All the people mentionning women in their 60s, you realise 99% of them look like this right?



Scary stuff 

*Pfeiffer* (52) is probably the all around winner



That pic was taken 4 years ago but damn, look at that face she looks like she's barely starting her 30s.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Betty White


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Alan Rickman 

Who wouldn't want Snape?


----------



## Sann (Mar 9, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Alan Rickman
> 
> Who wouldn't want Snape?



True

Johnny Depp


----------



## G Diddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Gong Li      .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Molly Quinn.


I know she's only 18 (in October) but that's my limit.


----------



## Spica (Mar 9, 2011)

^From 18 and under. 

-
-
-

As for me, Bruce Willis, 55.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess if I were desperate I'd do Julia Styles.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 9, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> All the people mentionning women in their 60s, you realise 99% of them look like this right?



You do realize that you can find pictures of _anyone_ looking crappy from a particular angle or moment right?


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 9, 2011)

in 2007


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2011)

Dargor Mirren will still get smashed


----------



## emROARS (Mar 9, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Alan Rickman
> 
> Who wouldn't want Snape?



The voice is sexy but. >.<

Gary Oldman
Daniel Criag
Johnny Depp


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

Betty White looks pretty hot for her age and she looks fun to be with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Betty White looks pretty hot for her age and she looks fun to be with.


 Might as well just get a roll of sand paper of the roughest grit you can find and masturbate with it.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 9, 2011)

Mary Steenburgen aka The mom from step brothers, not bad for a 58 year old and Christie Brinkley looks incredible at 57!


----------



## Ash (Mar 9, 2011)

Watching episodes of Star Trek lately, I've developed a thing for Spock Leonard Nimoy


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You do realize that you can find pictures of _anyone_ looking crappy from a particular angle or moment right?



I'm sorry but wrinkles & grey hairs aren't going away because of an angle


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 10, 2011)

Johnny Depp, Terrance Howard, & Lorenz Tate


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Mar 14, 2011)

Christopher Meloni


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2011)

probably Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 18, 2011)

Marisa Tomei 
Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Stifler's mom              .


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 18, 2011)

elizabeth hurley


----------



## Rannic (Mar 18, 2011)

Betty White


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 22, 2011)

the oldest I'd actively pursue if I thought I had a shot at a party or something: stacey dash 44

in casual conversation, Vanessa Williams 47.

If she came on to me and Im otherwise single,  actually so could sade if she just sang for me, and shes also 52... wow...did not think I'd go over twice my age...
and if it were a few years ago... I'd even say Suzanne Somers, but shes like 64 now so yeah but no Id have to walk.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr. Kirk said:


> Watching episodes of Star Trek lately, I've developed a thing for Spock Leonard Nimoy



Oh, this. Leonard Nimoy's gorgeous at all ages. And, if we are looking to TOS for inspiration, Captain Kirk looks brilliant for 80.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm....Sharon Stone (53).


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2011)

halfhearted said:


> Oh, this. Leonard Nimoy's gorgeous at all ages. And, if we are looking to TOS for inspiration, Captain Kirk looks brilliant for 80.



Indeed! I saw Shatner turned 80 the other day and I was shocked. He must take great care of himself. Nimoy turns 80 tomorrow, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

I find it almost impossible to believe that Shatner is anywhere near 80.


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2011)

Time paradox.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

It must be his fatness. Fat actually makes you look younger. My 70-year-old grandmother (on my father's side) only looked about 50.


----------



## jerry lewis (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary Steenburgen aka The mom from step brothers, not bad for a 58 year old and Christie Brinkley looks incredible at 57!


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Audrey Hepburn.


She was beautiful back in the day


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

Daniel Criag


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 26, 2011)

Christopher Meloni


----------

